# SURREY | One Central | 44 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

One Central is a new condo development by Aoyuan International currently under construction at 13350 Central Avenue, Surrey. Sales for available units start from the $300,000's. One Central has a total of 550 units. Sizes range from 321 to 1475 square feet.

One Central is a new condo development 

by Aoyuan International 
currently under construction at 13350 Central Avenue, Surrey. Sales for available units start from the $300,000's. One Central has a total of 550 units. Sizes range from 321 to 1475 square feet. 






























https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/one-central


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9331 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


IMG_9323 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9325 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9327 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3136 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3137 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3138 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3139 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3141 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3142 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3143 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3144 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3145 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6384 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6385 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6386 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6390 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6391 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6393 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8462 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8464 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8465 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8466 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8469 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8470 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8471 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8472 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

So Aoyuan is a Chinese developer?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A Chicagoan said:


> So Aoyuan is a Chinese developer?


Sounds like it and Im not surprised either since most condos owners now are Asians.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unit 1807 13325 102a Avenue Surrey-1 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 1807 13325 102a Avenue Surrey-2 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 1807 13325 102a Avenue Surrey-24 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

